

Ohio State Study: Marijuana may facilitate neurogenesis - moxy
http://www.osu.edu/news/newsitem2227

======
moxy
Now, while I submitted this article because I feel it is important to
disseminate this information, I do have a few qualms with it.

For one: "The research suggests that the development of a legal drug that
contains certain properties similar to those in marijuana might help prevent
or delay the onset of Alzheimer's disease."

There already _is_ a drug that contains properties similar to marijuana --
it's marijuana. While it may not be legal at the present time, I believe that
it is important to, instead of attempting to find a synthetic alternative
(which would be far easier to mass produce/sell/market/monopolize) attempt to
reconcile the discrepancies within the pro/anti-cannabis legislature to better
suit the needs of our current condition.

That said, I was even more disappointed with the article's implication that
marijuana is "immoral."

I feel as if these students are forced to adjust to the conditions of their
academic system, rather than challenge what they might believe to be
fallacious. As a scientific objectivist, this struck me at my core.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
politics can only corrupt science, never help it.

~~~
moxy
Well certainly that's because politicians are not scientists. Assuming we had
infinite money and resources, scientists would not need to request grants from
institutions.

In a perfect world, we would have no need for politicians because all desires
would be maintained and there would be no competition over resources. A
politician's job is to serve the greatest vocal majority, or the welfare of
the people as a whole (if the majority is not acting in their own best
interest).

However, science is squashed by these vocal majorities, as well as by
politicians who don't understand the importance of the undergoing scientific
research. I believe that it is ignorance which is the greatest enemy of
science, not politics.

It's a shame that we have to resort to pandering in order to receive funding.

~~~
nazgulnarsil
social constructivism is at odds with science. democratic politics is social
construcivism by your own admission.

